# New Fire Watch



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

After much deliberation, and reading many reviews, I pulled the trigger and ordered my Fire yesterday. When they were available for pre-order, I just said "no way for me." Then the fever hit. I even paid the extra shipping for overnight delivery. As of this afternoon it has been shipped and should arrive on my doorstep tomorrow. I won't be home until late afternoon tomorrow, so I hope they will leave it at my door! DH shuld be home all day except for a haircut he has scheduled. I couldn't talk him out of cancelling. 

Will my Fire have ALL my Kindle books on it? Are they sorted by purchase date? I would rather leave most of my books on my K3, rather than the Fire. I think I need Fire for Dummies!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Every book you have ever bought will be on the carousel and listed in the cloud part when you click books. You can download them to your device from there.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

> I hope they will leave it at my door!


But aren't you worried that the woman from Amazon's new ad might swing by your doorstep and start playing with it?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Me and My Kindle said:


> But aren't you worried that the woman from Amazon's new ad might swing by your doorstep and start playing with it?


This ad cracks me up! Do they really leave packages on a porch in what looks like NYC? I have a huge front porch in the country, and I am hoping they leave it on my porch. I have asked DH to leave a note on the door, but he thinks that is a bit obsessive. His comment: "why can't you wait until Wednesday?" Hello?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane-

I'm so excited!  Hope you love it as much as I do.

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Me and My Kindle said:


> But aren't you worried that the woman from Amazon's new ad might swing by your doorstep and start playing with it?
> 
> ***Picture of woman***


If I came home and saw her fondling MY Fire, I'd make the evening news for having committed the most creative homicide.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am getting antsy. My Fire arrived in Seattle at 5AM, but according to tracking has not left Seattle yet. I am a good three hours away, not counting the snow in the pass which is likely to slow everything up. It is apparently not on my local UPS truck for delivery today, so maybe it will come by local carrier.


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

I've had mine now for 7 days and I truly love it, despite the minor quirks. It is an absolute pleasure to stretch out on the couch and read, watch a movie or check email and Facebook. My iPhone and Macbook are feeling neglected.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Me and My Kindle said:


> But aren't you worried that the woman from Amazon's new ad might swing by your doorstep and start playing with it?


I'd order another one if she showed up to play with it, lol.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

It is 2PM, and the last note on my UPS tracking says that it arrived in Seattle at 5AM! Should I be worried yet? Maybe I should set up text tracking.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

It is 5:30PM, and according to tracking, my Fire has not left Seattle yet. This is the message I get:

AN EXCEPTION IN THE SORTING PROCESS HAS OCCURRED. UPS HAS TAKEN CORRECTIVE ACTION.

This message has been the same since 6:00am today. I keep hoping for delivery this evening, but I am probably out of luck.

I have no idea what the corrective action is.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Call them if it was there mistake then they should return your shipping cost.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I will call tomorrow to get the overnight charge credited, but I just want my Fire!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jane917 said:


> I will call tomorrow to get the overnight charge credited, but I just want my Fire!


Well, I would have been on the phone early this morning asking why it wasn't showing on a truck, but I'm just that way!

When DD's iPad was shipping i watched it.... Go to the wrong town. I was on the phone with UPS and telling them my packages NEVER went there for sorting. My driver ended up driving to Daytona Beach to pick it up (it was 1/2 way to where it was, 3 hours away) from another driver!! She got it on the day she should have, just like 5 hours after she should have.... The UPS driver liked the OT.

Soooo, give them a call to see what is up with it, really, they are used to it!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just talked to Amazon CS. There was a "sorting" issue in Seattle, and I will receive the Fire tomorrow. She is refunding my overnight shipping charge. I have never talked to CS before. It was very easy!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

OUT FOR DELIVERY!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay! Very exciting! Hope it will be there soon for you.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> OUT FOR DELIVERY!


Yay!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> OUT FOR DELIVERY!


Yipee!!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

It's here!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay!!!!! What a super cool accessory Jane  !!!!! Have fun playing with it and getting acquainted, and don't forget to come and share how you will dress it up


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

What a fun new toy! Very easy to set up, and it synced easily to the spot in the book I have been reading on my K3. For reading I turned down the brightness, but can't figure out how to change from white to sepia. I configured my e-mail, bought CalenGoo, but have not synced it yet to Google calendar on my PC. I guess I will have to connect via USB to sync the calendar. 

I love seeing all the book covers! 

I eased my way through to the Kindle Fire guide, opened it, and the device turned off. I figure I will let it charge for a while. 

So easy to set up! I think it is a keeper!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane--

I responded in another thread about setting the sepia.. (it's in the Aa option in the popup menu in a book).  I don't have CalenGoo, but other Google Calendar apps I've used on other computers and devices synched wirelessly through the net--I would think you should be able to do the same thing?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I configured my e-mail, bought CalenGoo, but have not synced it yet to Google calendar on my PC. I guess I will have to connect via USB to sync the calendar.


Nope. When you start CalenGoo you just have to enter your google credentials and it'll sync wirelessly.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nope. When you start CalenGoo you just have to enter your google credentials and it'll sync wirelessly.


Well I'll be doggone! Wasn't that simple!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jane917 said:


> Well I'll be doggone! Wasn't that simple!


Yay!!!! You got it!!!!

And now you have a portable brain calendar!!! Lol!!

Enjoy it!!!


----------

